# JavaFX WTF?



## Kr0e (2. Okt 2009)

Ich bitte euch um entschuldigung für den Titel, aber ich bin einfach sprachlos und suche ein paar Antworten:

1. Wie bekommt es JavaFX hin einen MediaPlayer zu erstellen, der anscheinend nicht das JMF nutzt ?!
2. Wäre es theoretisch möglich JavaFx und Java iwie zu verbinden ?! Ich meine JAvaFX sieht echt toll aus, aber bissel eingeschränkt is es schon..

Der Punkt ist, JavaFX bekommt es irgendwie hin Video abzuspielen mit den auf der plattform vorhandenen Codecs... Wenn ich ein Divx movie abspiele, dann blingt in der Taskleiste auch dieses Dvix logo usw.. Bei Jmf+Fobs war das natürlich nciht der Fall... 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Atze (2. Okt 2009)

zu 1: keine ahnung, noch nie benutzt!
zu 2: du kannst ganz normal auf die java klassen auch in javafx zugreifen
Updating Java Objects From JavaFX Script - Planet JFX


----------



## Kr0e (3. Okt 2009)

Hi, so hab inzwischen einiges in Erfahrung bringen können, was evt. für andere hilfreich sein kann!!
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es viele gibt, die es cool fänden, wenn man mit Java sehr simpel und vorallem schnell und performant Videos abspielen könnte! 

JavaFX kann zwar dies, aber JavaFX ist für Leute die eine richtige Desktopanwendung machen wollen, eher keine Option... JavaFX regelt das Problem mit den Videos mit JMC (Java Media Components)... Sun liefert dieses Paket allein noch nicht aus, da es höchstwahrscheinlich in Java 7 (Release iwann Anfang 2010) integriert sein wird und damit direkt Teil der Standard library sein wird.

Wer das Feature jetzt schon benutzen will und direkt in Swing integrieren will, kann ganz einfach folgendes tun:
Ladet euch das JavaFX 1.1 Sdk!! Nicht das neue...

Hier wird alles weitere erklärt...

Floris' Blog - Java Media Components

Ich finde das seehr gut!

Gruß Chris

PS: Es werden die auf der jeweiligen Plattform installierten Codecs verwendet, was viele Vorteile im Bezug auf die Performance mit sich bringt...


----------

